

How recruiters look at your resume - platzhirsch
http://flowingdata.com/2012/04/11/how-recruiters-look-at-your-resume/

======
aw3c2
This is blogspam/aggregation for [http://blog.theladders.com/ux/you-only-
get-6-seconds-of-fame...](http://blog.theladders.com/ux/you-only-
get-6-seconds-of-fame-make-it-count/) which is a blog post of what appears to
be a scam: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2534712>

Move along.

